# Wish Me Luck At The Special Council Meting.........rant..........



## Alias (May 12, 2010)

The senior apartment complex is the reason for the special.  The complex made it through the initial planning meeting, now it's up to council to bless it, then back for the final planning approval.

The reason I need luck is so that I don't knock one of the looney tunes that will show up at the meeting tonight upside the head with a clue by 4!  :lol: :roll:

The leader of the pack, and just about the most vocal, claims he is a tea party member.  They want the city to not approve the complex without a referendum and special election from the voters in the city limits.  A special election will run about $6,500 and you want the city to pay for it?  Don't think so......

Hello, it is a private developer with his own funds and he owns the property.  Can you spell 'lawsuit' if the city plays obstructionist politics?

I am tired of the lies and half truths that are circulating about the development.  Some parties don't want to hear the facts and are choosing to live in a fantasy land.  And if I hear one more reference to a 'welfare complex', I might just lose it..................

Sue, with less than 6 hours to the next act in the theatre of the absurd.................:grin:


----------



## Mule (May 12, 2010)

Good luck! Been there done that...got the T-Shirt!


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's amazing the NIMBY's  that come out of the woodwork, when something new id proposed in there neighborhood. Our currnet one is...hold your breath..........aaaaaaaaaa CAR WASH!  In a commercial zoned area. But it is a variance from the approved comp master plan.............blah, blah, blah. You can sell used furniture there, but don't you dare think about a car wash........sheesh......

Good luck with it Sue.


----------



## north star (May 12, 2010)

** **

*Alias stated:*



> Sue, with less than 6 hours to the next act in the theatre of the absurd.................:grin:


*That's just plain funny Sue!*  *I seem to stay in that theatre, ...plus, battling*

*the [ seemingly ] never-ending corrupt and greedy who want to know every way*

*around complying with the adopted codes and ordinances. :cry:*

*Good luck to you! Wishing you the best!*

*Mule,*

*If you got the T-shirt, then you are fortunate my friend.   All I seem to get*

*are more scars.*

** **


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2010)

> Hello, it is a private developer with his own funds and he owns the property


Yes but in this state most of them are run as non profits and then wind up paying no property taxes. That has been the biggest objection to some of these "welfare complexes" we have run into. 27% of the cities jurisdiction is exempt from property taxes. Just last year our council adopted a PILT (payment in lieu of taxes) it is a requirement of all developers to agree to it as part of the approval. They don't like it but you can not expect the existing taxpayers to keep absorbing the yearly cost that all facilities generate in police, fire, snow removal etc.


----------



## Alias (May 12, 2010)

mtlogcabin -

This one is a HUD 202 and these pay property taxes.  This type of development ONLY offers rent subsidies to low income seniors 62 or older or disabled people 55 or older with a HUD verified disability.  My mom lives in an apartment in a HUD 202 in MI.  Additionally, one of the conditions is that there is a restriction on the use permit that it remain a senior complex & developer has added this to the land.

Sue, tired of the folks who are swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2010)

Sue,



> My mom lives in an apartment in a HUD 202 in MI.


PM me and I can check the jurisdiction to see that the building is up to fire code.  BTW your probably at the meeting now but I hope it went well and you kept the leverage tool at home: )


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Mule, the meeting went well.  I'm earning my own T-shirt.......... 

Sue, waiting for act 3.................


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's amazing the NIMBY's  that come out of the woodwork, when something new id proposed in there neighborhood. Our currnet one is...hold your breath..........aaaaaaaaaa CAR WASH!  In a commercial zoned area. But it is a variance from the approved comp master plan.............blah, blah, blah. You can sell used furniture there, but don't you dare think about a car wash........sheesh......Good luck with it Sue.


fatboy -

Oh boy howdy, I hear ya loud and clear!  This is one of a select few properties where the general plan and the zoning match.  What is really sad is that one of the city councilmen openly opposes the development because it is 'big government' shoving it down the throats of the local citizens.  His theory is that once one complex comes in, we'll get three, four, or more.  Not one of the 'tea party' folks, including him, gets the fact that it is a private development built with private funds on privately owned land.  :roll:

Sue


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

northstar -

The good news is that we are proceeding on to Act 3 of the theatre of the absurd!  4 out of 5 council people voted for the three tentative ordinances including the use permit.

So, now we wait for the full set of plans and the last planning meeting.

Sue, onward and upward!?!


----------



## RJJ (May 13, 2010)

Sue: I classify this as first settler syndrome! Now we have moved in and bar the gates for anyone else! It is in every town!


----------



## Kearney.200 (May 13, 2010)

nimbys are bad we also have c.a.v.e ( citizens against virtually everything ) ooooooooooooo what fun


----------



## FredK (May 13, 2010)

It'd be great to have land to do things like that.

Here on three sides we're surrounded by state land which goes up for auction once in a great while.  Controlled growth on more than 275 sq miles that is now in the planning stages.  They sold the first 1000 acres years ago with the provision that the winner pony up 6M for the planning process.  That was supposed to have been done closer to three years ago and with today's market I expect it to not be completed for another couple.  If they get started building on the first 1000 acres before I retire it'll be a miracle.

Glad your project is starting on tract Sue.


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> nimbys are bad we also have c.a.v.e ( citizens against virtually everything ) ooooooooooooo what fun


Yeah, a bunch of the nimby's fit in the c.a.v.e. category too.  They all scream that we need jobs but every job producing project gets shot down in the early planning stages.  Companies don't want to locate to a hostile environment.  Guess our biggest industry here will be government assistance for those that nimby's and c.a.v.e.rs seem to despise.

Sue, frustrated on the frontier


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

FredK said:
			
		

> It'd be great to have land to do things like that. Here on three sides we're surrounded by state land which goes up for auction once in a great while. Controlled growth on more than 275 sq miles that is now in the planning stages. They sold the first 1000 acres years ago with the provision that the winner pony up 6M for the planning process. That was supposed to have been done closer to three years ago and with today's market I expect it to not be completed for another couple. If they get started building on the first 1000 acres before I retire it'll be a miracle.
> 
> Glad your project is starting on tract Sue.


Thanks Fred.  The county I live in is approximately 75% USFS, BLM, or Fish & Game (CA & US) owned property.  The apts. are proposed for a 15 +/_ acre parcel within the city limits.  We have lots/acreage within the city limits that can be infilled.  Most of the county will never be able to be developed due to government ownership.  I'm just happy to see growth inside the city limits.  growth = jobs = $$$$$

Sue, living in a halfway there ghost town


----------



## Alias (May 13, 2010)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Sue: I classify this as first settler syndrome! Now we have moved in and bar the gates for anyone else! It is in every town!


RJJ -

If it was the first settlers, I could understand.  These are a bunch of 'newbies' with the 'I've got mine, screw you, you're late' mentality.

It was pointed out at the meeting last night that sh*t runs down hill, even in government, and that the city is at the bottom of the hill so, if they were this upset it should be directed at the legislators in Sacramento.

Sue, on the frontier............shut the gates to the asylum, please!


----------



## Builder Bob (May 14, 2010)

Sounds bout right, I got mine screw everybody else..... three short years, then retirement from this job.

anybody else have a group called R.E.D.? Responsible Economic Development ----

Agruement - Hate spraw and hate live work concept (Oxy Moron)


----------



## fatboy (May 14, 2010)

"Agruement - Hate spraw and hate live work concept (Oxy Moron)"

Sounds kinda like the "CAVE" camp...........


----------

